# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  documentazione extracontrattuale

## carloargento

Una società A concede da un altra società B l'utilizzo di un terreno di sua proprietà e allo stesso tempo un operaio qualificato e altro personale per elaborazione dati. Questi servizi vengono certificati dalla società A tramite l'emissione di fatture dove si riporta per i servizi resi il periodo di riferimento trimestre per il terreno - ore lavorate per l'operaio e l'altro personale fornito, il costo del servizio (mensile per il terreno - orario per il personale).  
Basta l'emissione delle fatture per permette alla società B che si avvale di questi servizi dalla società A, oppure occore un contratto (registrto o meno) che indichi chiaramente gli accordi interventi e le modalità di esercizio dei servizi ed altra documentazione extracontabili che permetta di quantificare la quantità e il costo dei servizi resi? 
Ringrazio anticipatamente per i suggerimenti

----------


## Speedy

> Una societ&#224; A concede da un altra societ&#224; B l'utilizzo di un terreno di sua propriet&#224; e allo stesso tempo un operaio qualificato e altro personale per elaborazione dati. Questi servizi vengono certificati dalla societ&#224; A tramite l'emissione di fatture dove si riporta per i servizi resi il periodo di riferimento trimestre per il terreno - ore lavorate per l'operaio e l'altro personale fornito, il costo del servizio (mensile per il terreno - orario per il personale). 
> Basta l'emissione delle fatture per permette alla societ&#224; B che si avvale di questi servizi dalla societ&#224; A, oppure occore un contratto (registrto o meno) che indichi chiaramente gli accordi interventi e le modalit&#224; di esercizio dei servizi ed altra documentazione extracontabili che permetta di quantificare la quantit&#224; e il costo dei servizi resi?
> Ringrazio anticipatamente per i suggerimenti

  Il puro e semplice "prestito di manodopera" &#232; vietato dalla legge.
E' quindi opportuno, secondo me, redigere un contratto scritto (anche mediante scambio di corrispondenza) in cui vengano precisati il tipo della prestazione di servizi svolta da A nei confronti di B e le modalit&#224; di calcolo del corrispettivo.
Ciao

----------


## Ornella P.

Intervengo in questa questione, che mi interessa molto. 
Supponiamo che due società abbiano sede nella stessa unità immobiliare, e che un dipendente di A presti anche l'attività per B: tale attività, quanto alla sua mole, è indeterminabile a preventivo, ma solo a consuntivo.
Anche in questo caso secondo te speedy non è sufficiente una fattura con cui A riaddebita a B una serie di spese comuni, tra cui anche l'utilizzo del dipendente ?   :Smile:

----------


## Speedy

> Intervengo in questa questione, che mi interessa molto. 
> Supponiamo che due società abbiano sede nella stessa unità immobiliare, e che un dipendente di A presti anche l'attività per B: tale attività, quanto alla sua mole, è indeterminabile a preventivo, ma solo a consuntivo.
> Anche in questo caso secondo te speedy non è sufficiente una fattura con cui A riaddebita a B una serie di spese comuni, tra cui anche l'utilizzo del dipendente ?

  Confermo quello che ho detto prima.
Bisogna essere cauti quando si riaddebitano costi per un dipendente "prestato" in quanto il prestito non è permesso dalla legge.
E' invece possibile stipulare un contratto di prestazioni di servizi precisando natura della prestazione e modalità di calcolo.
Ciao

----------


## Ornella P.

Ma la legge che lo vieta ha natura fiscale, amministrativa, o penale ? Non ne conosco la fonte. (Il prestito di personale non &#232; legalmente previsto ?) 
Ma il contratto va fatto tra i due datori di lavoro o tra dipendente e le due societ&#224; che ne usufruiscono ? 
grazie mille   

> Confermo quello che ho detto prima.
> Bisogna essere cauti quando si riaddebitano costi per un dipendente "prestato" in quanto il prestito non &#232; permesso dalla legge.
> E' invece possibile stipulare un contratto di prestazioni di servizi precisando natura della prestazione e modalit&#224; di calcolo.
> Ciao

----------


## GINNY

Scusate, ma la forma del lavoro a distacco? NO???

----------


## Ornella P.

Cioè??? 
Non è meglio la formula del prestito ??   

> Scusate, ma la forma del lavoro a distacco? NO???

----------


## emanuelaf

Avrei anche io lo stesso dubbio!
Mi piacerebbe se speedy potesse spiegarci il suo punto di vista in merito al prestito di personale. 
Ne sarei grata 
ciao   

> Ma la legge che lo vieta ha natura fiscale, amministrativa, o penale ? Non ne conosco la fonte. (Il prestito di personale non è legalmente previsto ?) 
> Ma il contratto va fatto tra i due datori di lavoro o tra dipendente e le due società che ne usufruiscono ? 
> grazie mille

----------


## Speedy

> Avrei anche io lo stesso dubbio!
> Mi piacerebbe se speedy potesse spiegarci il suo punto di vista in merito al prestito di personale. 
> Ne sarei grata 
> ciao

  Ti spiace se ne parliamo la prossima settimana ? 
Così ho tempo per riguardarmi l'ultima normativa. 
Ciao

----------


## emanuelaf

D'accordo!
Grazie.   

> Ti spiace se ne parliamo la prossima settimana ? 
> Così ho tempo per riguardarmi l'ultima normativa. 
> Ciao

----------


## Speedy

> D'accordo!
> Grazie.

  Come promesso, ho riguardato l'ultima normativa.
Evidentemente, rispetto alle mie convinzioni, qualcosa è cambiato.
Ho trovato questo file, che mi sembra abbastanza esauriente:  http://www.fiscooggi.it/reader/?MIva...giornale=12746 
Ciao

----------


## emanuelaf

Sei un mito, speedy !! Pensavo te ne fossi dimenticato, ma non osavo riproporre la domanda (ho letto che si dice uppare??)...  
La mia attesa è stata premiata 
Sono contenta che la normativa sia diversa da quella che ricordavi tu (mi avevi messo un pensiero tale.....  :Embarrassment: ); io alludevo proprio al secondo caso dell'articolo che hai linkato. 
Buona giornata e grazie ancora !! 
Manu   

> Come promesso, ho riguardato l'ultima normativa.
> Evidentemente, rispetto alle mie convinzioni, qualcosa è cambiato.
> Ho trovato questo file, che mi sembra abbastanza esauriente:  http://www.fiscooggi.it/reader/?MIva...giornale=12746 
> Ciao

----------

